# 2003 Season Predictions



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

After many changes, thoughts, etc. this is my prediction for the season. What about the rest of you???

EAST
1. Washington
2. Indiana
3. New York
4. Cleveland
5. Detroit
6. Connecticut
7. Charlotte

WEST
1. Houston
2. Sac
3. Los Angeles
4. Seattle
5. Minnesota
6. San Antonio
7. Phoenix

Eventual Champion: Houston Comets

Links to Ann Meyer's Picks

LINK to East Predictions 

LINK to West Predictions


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Mine are pretty close to yours

EAST
1. Washington
2. Indiana
3. New York
4. Detroit
5. Cleveland
6. Charlotte
7. Connecticut

WEST
1. Houston
2. Los Angeles
3. Sacramento
4. Seattle
5. Minnesota
6. San Antonio
7. Phoenix

Champs: Indiana(beats LA)


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK to WNBA Broadcasters Predictions


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LA Times Team Previews


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Look at the Standings from today, June 7th...
Eastern Conference
W	L
Charlotte 4	1
Cleveland 2	1
New York 2	1
Detroit 1	1
Connecticut	2	2
Indiana 1	1
Washington	1	3


Western Conference
W	L	
Los Angeles	5	0
Minnesota	3	2
Houston 3	3
Sacramento	2	3
San Antonio	2	4
Seattle 1	3
Phoenix 1	5


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dang - the format didn't work so good - sorry about that.

In the East, my last place team is in first!  
And, my First place team is in last!   
My second place team is in 6th place!    

In the WEST... my BOLD prediction that LA would end up 3rd is looking very laughable right now... :upset: 

So far this season is full of surprises for me!!! :frenchy: 

How are the rest of you feeling about this WACKY start to the season?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> After many changes, thoughts, etc. this is my prediction for the season. What about the rest of you???
> 
> EAST
> ...


OK - this is a perfect example of how I SUCK at predictions. The only team I got right in the East was Cleveland. The West, I was only off one for a playoff team but... 

Anyway, I thought I would bump this so those that wish to take shots at me, can!


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> EAST
> 1. Washington
> 2. Indiana
> ...


Your bottom four of the East were the actual teams in the playoffs.  I wouldn't have done any better. The WNBA is hard to predict right now. I just wish that you were right about Indiana. I miss Tamika Catchings already.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2003 Season Predictions*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> OK - this is a perfect example of how I SUCK at predictions. The only team I got right in the East was Cleveland. The West, I was only off one for a playoff team but...
> ...


I don't think anyone imagined Detroit to go from last to first. Way to go on the Western Conf though, you were very close and if Seattle would have won a few more games...

Stuarty


----------

